# Network encryption or something like that...



## juve_inferno (Jul 3, 2009)

Maybe this question is stupid but i have to post... I am completely new in Free BSD world but every day when i use Free BSD i realise that i have some questions about network that i didn't think about before. One of them is encryption... How is secure of data which sent to the global network using some of the many "chat" ways (MSN, Facebook, Gmail) or password... I have pf but is there a possibility to put that network connections to tunnel and encrypt it? How to do that or some instructions... Thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 3, 2009)

Encryption to websites is only possible when those websites support SSL (https). I'm sure Gmail does, not sure about Facebook (but that's been a privacy nightmare since it started anyway). And I think MSN has some setting for encrypting a chat session when both sides support it. In case of POP3 or IMAP, there are SSL variants called POP3S and IMAPS. Again: it depends on the server you're connecting to whether it supports SSL for POP3/IMAP.

Otherwise there's no way to 'just encrypt or tunnel' traffic in general. It takes two to tango, and not all sites dance.


----------



## vivek (Jul 4, 2009)

Not all 3rd party supports SSL / TLS. If possible avoid 3rd party site and use your own service such as email, chat and so on.


----------



## SaveTheRbtz (Jul 7, 2009)

1) Use ssh tunneling
2) Setup MPD/OpenVPN server on some dedicated server.
3) Use IPSec (maybe within IPv6 specs, but even less sites support ipv6)

Using tor / i2p is only safe within .onion/.i2p domains, otherwise it's even less secure than sniffed connection


----------

